# B-BOX et Airport extreme: Branchements?



## signum (25 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
je voulais savoir si il a des utilisateurs b-box belgacom et Airport extreme?
Comment brancher la BBox et le systeme Apple ensemble?
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

B-Box 1 ou 2 ?


----------



## signum (25 Juillet 2009)

Ca doit être la deux vu que je la recois mardi!
Le gars m'a dit qu'il y avait moyen mais je ne vois aucune indication sérieuse à ce sujet!
Mon modem Speedtouch est out et c'est out ce qu'ils ont chez belgacom.
Mais je voudrais garder mon airport extreme.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

Je te conseillerai d'aller faire un tour par ici et lire les différents sujets.

La B-Box 2 est une plaie (je le sais, j'en ai une).


----------



## signum (27 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je te conseillerai d'aller faire un tour par ici et lire les différents sujets.
> 
> La B-Box 2 est une plaie (je le sais, j'en ai une).



Peux-tu mieux m'éclairer si tu sais?  J'ai lu le forum conseillé, il se fait que j'ai ce lien...http://forum.adsl-bc.org/viewtopic.php?t=56028
Je ne trouvais pas comment faire et puis j'ai simplement diseable le wifi interne à la bbox2 et raccorder airport extreme à la bbox et tout à l'air d'être ok.  JE passe bien par la borne Airport extreme pour le wifi et non par la bbox...  Bien sur je suis toujours en adsl, ma vdsl2 sera active que le 10 août?  Est ce une raison de galaire la vdsl à la place de l'adsl pour la borne airport?
Merci de tes avis


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)

Je ne pense pas mais je n'ai pas une borne AirPort Extreme.


----------



## pampelune (4 Août 2009)

Tu peux préciser en quoi c'est une plaie ??
Je comptais passer à bouygues Ideo au lieu de free avec mon iphone... Merci si tu as du détail STP.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2009)

C'est pas la même B-Box 







Belgacom






Bouygues

Celle de Belgacom n'est pas très configurable malheureusement.


----------



## pampelune (6 Août 2009)

Ah merci ! Je suis truffe aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

Et on a encore un quota alors qu'on peut télécharger à une bonne vitesse .


----------

